# Has your appreciation of music changed?



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd say in my case it's def gone downhill. 10-15+ years ago I used to follow the genres I liked, downloaded or bought CDs (vinyl, cassettes) of what I like and listened a lot, cranked up. I had (have) a really nice "stereo" system. It really pumped me up. Lately, not so much.

In appropriate conditions, I do ride with music and find it energizes my riding significantly. I end the ride with higher avg HR, pwr, speed, etc...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I still like music about to the extent I always have. The only time I listen to music during exercise though is while skiing.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*Quit varies*

I have been listening to Classical Piano on my last few rides! Helps to clear my mind about the cougars I have spotted on the trails! The cougars who can eat you (literally, yeah I saw the Viagra thread).


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I've never understood the desire to put artificial noise between me and the outdoors.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I am a band director for a living, and play drums and bass guitar in metal, jazz, and rockabilly bands. I teach middle school and high school, and have usually between 40-50 private students a week.

My musical appreciation has always been above average b/c growing up, my dad was a jazz drummer around town, and mom was a classical singer. I actually started listening and playing to jazz, and then got into metal and punk in the early 80's. Most kids my age did it the other way around, and stopped at metal and punk...or a least mainstream rock

I think I have become less of a music "Snob" as I have gotten older. When I was young, I ONLY liked music that was technical...fast playing; odd time signatures; thick textures...which is funny b/c I grew up listening to punk....but punk involves speed. I would give nothing else a chance. I still can only take country in very small doses, and have tried very hard, but just can't take rap/hip-hop and all of that. BUT, I grew up with R&B, Soul and blues because of my dad. The Jackson 5 were my first concert ever when I was in 1st grade.

I still gravitate towards music that is theoretically, and compositionally sound, first...AND, if there are lyrics involved, the music has to represent what the story is saying...I really tend to shy away from "party down/ lets get laid/ "middle school boy" subject matter...unless the music is great a la Van Halen

I don't need words in a song though...I still have many, many albums that I can play the drum, bass and guitar parts to, but I know NONE of the words

I feel like my musical tastes have "deepend"...like I know way more about artists in the music styles I like than just the mainstream ones...I really tend to shy away from mainstream anything usually

I actually don't listen while riding, but I almost ALWAYS listen to my skate punk, and "thrashing" music on my way to the trails. Stuff like Suicidal Tendencies; Fu Manchu; JFA; The Minutemen...


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't tell you how many times I've asked myself how is it I've never heard this song before? Or this artist? I usually have music playing. If the tv is on or I am asleep, that'd be the only time not.

I've always listened to music. I enjoy it as much or more now than I ever did in the past.


----------



## jeph (Apr 3, 2008)

As I got older (like 40's 50's now 62) I got back into music. 

I grew up in the sf bay area and saw lots of shows at Winterland, days on the green in Oakland, would listen to shows for free behind the UC Berkeley greek theatre for free.

Went to jazz fest in NOLA in 05 right before Katrina, It was so cool lots of different 
genres of music, from David Hindalgo playing w/ elvis Castello, Buckwheat Zydeco, to the Jazz, and gospel tent. plus all the late night shows in cool clubs, didn't sleep much

Been going to music festivals since. Telluride blue grass was cool, hardley strictly blue grass etc. 

except with covid. its a big bummer not seeing live shows.

Went for a ride today and stopped at an outdoor brewpub and they had kids from our local "school of Rock" playing some old rock songs. While they should stay in school for a plan B, it was entertaining.

I miss live music.

J


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

I've been a musician since I was a kid. Been in orchestras, choirs, jazz ensembles, all kinds of pop/rock/metal etc bands. I've also been a live sound engineer since I was a teenager, and now make a career out of that. Oh, and I have a Masters degree in music. I have a deep appreciation of all kinds of music, and there is nothing better than experiencing it live. 

As a sound engineer, or anyone who works in the concert industry, you tend to get pretty jaded. You've seen and heard it all, nothing is impressive anymore, even the biggest rock stars are just a co-worker in the back hallway, usually annoyingly standing in the way. 

BUT...the industry has been completely shut down since March. No venues are open, no bands are touring. Setting aside the fact that I've been unemployed since March and running out of money, I'm starting to really really miss live shows. The feeling of being in the crowd, the energy, the comradery among perfect strangers, sweaty and buzzed, all singing along to an epic song. The stress and excitement of working all day to put a show together, and being responsible for it going perfect in real time, while 1000 things could go wrong. The payoff of 5000 people having the best night of their week/year/lives, forgetting all the troubles of the world, if even just for a fleeting moment. I really, really miss that right now. The irony being that right now we need this more than ever, but can't have it.


----------



## jeph (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry that is happening for you. good luck and god (what ever one you choose) bless.

stay strong

Check this out

https://www.hardlystrictlybluegrass.com/

A cool virural festival.

J


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

It sucks, but there's not much I can do about it. Without getting too political, the concert industry (and many others) won't return until we first do something about covid-19. 

If we ever have live shows again, I encourage everyone to go to one. Stand in the middle of the crowd (at least for a little while) and really immerse yourself in the experience. Sing along to your favorite song, maybe even dance a little. It can revive your appreciation in music. Buy a T-shirt or a CD, tip your bartenders, and thank the stage crew and security team for a great night.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

It would, if I could actually hear it any more.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

walkerwalker said:


> It sucks, but there's not much I can do about it. Without getting too political, the concert industry (and many others) won't return until we first do something about covid-19.
> 
> If we ever have live shows again, I encourage everyone to go to one. Stand in the middle of the crowd (at least for a little while) and really immerse yourself in the experience. Sing along to your favorite song, maybe even dance a little. It can revive your appreciation in music. Buy a T-shirt or a CD, tip your bartenders, and thank the stage crew and security team for a great night.


I have probably been to over 1000 shows throughout my life. Everything from arena blowouts to punk house shows to neighborhood get togethers. I almost got into live sound as my career as well, but found that I was better at teaching. But I definitely agree with getting lost in the vibe of live music

COVID has definitely hobbled the live playing side of my life, but my rockabilly band has been able to play many outdoor things this summer: lots of old hot rod shows...we have been lucky in many ways.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

My appreciation for music hasn't changed over the years. I've always liked to have music playing throughout the day. Sets the mood for me. I'll listen to a lot of various genre, but although I'm 59, 70's rock (1970's that is) is what I still listen to 90% of the time.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I listen to music less and less, I find it distracting, more often I just enjoy the quiet.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Velobike said:


> I've never understood the desire to put artificial noise between me and the outdoors.


I could never use music when riding or running in the woods, I can barely stay upright with no distractions. Music is invaluable in typical running however.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

walkerwalker said:


> It sucks, but there's not much I can do about it. Without getting too political, the concert industry (and many others) won't return until we first do something about covid-19.


Live music is what I miss most about Covid by far. I had 10 or more shows booked when Covid hit and I like going to see favorite local bands too. Losing international travel is a distant second of things I miss, never realized how important live music was to me until I couldn't see it anymore.

Some of my shows were pushed back to summer 2021 but it's looking like those might go away too.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I've always been really into music. I think the older I got the more it opened my mind to different genres. I was really into NYC hardcore growing up but now I love stuff like Dhaka Braka, a Ukrainian folk band that does a lot of acapella sounds blending into music, they're incredible. 

One thing that sets me back though is technology. I can't currently download, store, and play music in a way I want to. Basically because my lack of knowledge stands as a barrier to easily accomplishing this. 

I'd also add commercial radio programming is absolutely abysmal... I mean truly truly pathetic. How many goddamn times can you listen to a "classic rock" song for Christ's sakes. It amazes me that this format hasn't changed, it's terrible.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ Lately I've been using the Amazon Music app. We have an Amazon Prime account and I use what comes free with that. Tons of music available and you can download it to your phone to listen off-line, which comes in handy when you're out of cell coverage. I got a three 40+ song playlists downloaded. No ads.

I was using Spotify for a while, but like that has ads unless you pay. 

Another cool app is TuneIn Radio. Zillions of streaming radio stations all around the world, plus police, fire, etc...but they drop out when you lose the cell/wifi data connection.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> I listen to music less and less, I find it distracting, more often I just enjoy the quiet.


Yeah. That's similar to where I'm coming from.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Working in a theater for the past 8 years and before that , full time bass player in a corporate act , music is basically my life.
Always totally immerge with music , I work on 250+ concert per year.
.....that is all before COVID ;(

But I never listen while riding or hiking , kinda defeat the purpose for me.
The nature , the silence , feeling the trail with my HT 

I totally can't stand people who will impose their music to me , whatever it is , in these context.
(Battery/Blootooth speakers)


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

If anything, my tastes have narrowed (though my appreciation has not). I lean towards heavier sounding groups that are the traditional guitar, bass, drums, vocals set-up and particularly like stuff that's relatively complex compared to, say, typical pop music. I get energized by it and it makes me feel good. 

I do like being tuned in a bit to the new stuff thanks to having older kids who are in the know. 

I'm the guy who loves listening to music while I ride, yet I thoroughly enjoy nature. Go figure. If I can find a reason to be outside, I'm down...


----------



## Davyd (May 27, 2020)

Very much so - back in the 70's my band width was very narrow, I listened to latin rock and rhythm and blues - back then it was called soul. In the 80's listened to alot of new wave, modern rock, metal and dance club stuff. In the 90's it was hip hop and classical. Early 2000's I went to Nashville and been stuck on country ever since with a little bossa nova thrown in and blues. Back in the day you had to wait to here a song on the radio,78, 33 rpm records, then came 8 tracks, cassette tapes, CD. Now you can find almost any song. Totally awesome, I grew up in the Haight and was fortunate to be able to see alot of groups at Winterland. The late Buddy Miles was great friend. Music these days - alot of it is garbage and all about the money. Over sampled, no harmony, no stage presence. Country is booming and alot of thought is put into the songs.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Just before COVID hit I put together a vintage hi-fi system based around a Marantz 2245 and Denon turntable. Nothing audiophile, but the type of system I dreamed about as a kid. in the past seven months my record collection has grown from under 100 (mostly the rock heavy metal I've had since the 70s and my wife's extensive new wave she's had since a kid, plus the country and punk we've collected together) to close to 300 albums from all over the map. Lately I've been obsessed with a guy named Lee Hazelwood, who is most famous for producing Nancy Sinatra's These Boots are Made for Walking but has an amazing body of work spanning decades and genres. Anyhoo, I'm listening to more new music than ever and records have been my salvation through this crap. 

That doesn't make up for the live music I've missed though. Had tickets for Cracker, Mudhoney, Nick Cave, Meat Puppets... and a few others I can't remember right now. Like many, many others I think live music is what I miss the most. 

Not when I ride though. I've never been into that.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Horseshoe said:


> That doesn't make up for the live music I've missed though. Had tickets for Cracker, Mudhoney, Nick Cave, Meat Puppets... and a few others I can't remember right now. Like many, many others I think live music is what I miss the most. .


I'll watch live concert clips on YT, and get sad knowing that they're off the table for the time being. Blows...


----------



## Voodoo Child (Sep 12, 2007)

Music has been in my life forever. My dad and a couple uncles played guitar, my grandfather and other uncles played accordion - gramps is actually on a long out of print polka album he recorded with his band in Germany before WW2 broke out. Family gatherings always ended up with one or more playing songs until the wee hours.

I got my first guitar at 6. Pretty much just treated it as a toy until I was about 13 or 14. In high school I was obsessed. Played for hours and hours every day. I still do that 3 or 4 days a week.

Early on, I was very closed minded to new music - if it wasnt Hendrix/Clapton/Page I didnt want to hear about it. Now, I listen to all kinds of different styles, and honestly, even though I dont try to play those styles, listening to it has improved my playing......and I cant even quantify why.

One of my biggest kicks these days is getting into random jams online. Amp output to pc, headphones plugged into pc and then hit some of the online jam sites. Sometimes it takes a bit of digging to find people you click with, or people with low latency connections, but I always have a blast. Couple weeks back I was playing with a percussionist from Vietnam and a bass player from the US, with me throwing in blues licks from Canada. Some sites are "live" live, others will have each person recording tracks - bassist grabs drum track, I grab the drum&bass track, layer on some chords and lead, then someone grabs that and throws keys or vocals on it.....more often then not its a trainwreck, but still fun


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I rarely listen to recorded music anymore, just make up my own tunes and words in my head. I have a small repertory that has evolved from this. Probably the definition of nuts, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

I listened to music a lot in my 20s and early 30's before kids came along. The arrival of young kids took away a lot of the time that I had for music listening not to mention the dangers that falling stand mounted or floor standing speakers might pose to kids. Turntables also don't play well with curious toddlers and their sticky fingers.

In the last 10 years, the arrival first of streaming music (Pandora then Spotify), then the arrival of high quality streaming music (Qobuz), and now being stuck at a desk at home during COVID-19 has really amped up my music listening. There are many days when I miss the background noise of being at work and music helps fill that gap. But +1 on missing being able to listen to music live.

A pair of headphones and a laptop, ideally connected by an decent external DAC (Digital-to-Analog Converter) such as an Audioquest Dragonfly can produce some really nice sounding music with not much effort. Today, I've gone from Miles Davis to Soundgarden to Rachmaninov, all streaming via CD quality or better via Qobuz. 

I've also been gifted with all of my parents as well as my in-laws vinyl records. With my kids now teenagers, I have the time and space to have my stereo system back together in a setup that is far more ideal than anything I've previously had. In fact, I even have the time to tweak the acoustics of my room with an acoustic panel to absorb the key sound reflections (1st order reflections) to tighten up the sound of my music reproduction.

I think as I get older, what I have narrowed down is the range of things I do, but am pursuing those activities with renewed time, more focus, and more resources than I previously had.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

I started at 7 (family owned a music school) taking guitar from my grandfather, then my uncle when I advanced enough. We had huge family jam sessions every Thanksgiving, like 10 or 12 people playing. When I got into my junior year in college I got into jazz and only wanted to play jazz, which was not what was going down at Thanksgiving, but Grampy told me “It doesn’t matter WHAT you play, it matters THAT you play.” It was a good lesson, but I still just wanted to play jazz lol. Now I’m his age and finally I get it. I mostly play solo nylon string stuff but not really jazz, just arrangements of songs I like. So I would say I’m more open to different stuff now. Genre fluid, no? And in listening I get a lot from my son, who plays bass and guitar. Just went to a drive in show with Goose, a tremendous band from Connecticut. They’re a jam band that understands music, couple guys from Berklee. Great writing and arranging. They’ll play a song, like a disco song that I despised in the 70s, but the way they do it is just…wow. If you get a chance to catch them it is well worth it. We were probably the oldest people there but the young people were very welcoming to us. Last month I got invited to do a Covidstock at a lake where three of us played in a boat house and people pulled up in boats to listen, which was pretty cool. We never had met before, but had a mutual friend. The other 2 guys were Berklee guys so everyone could read and music ranged from Metheny to the Dead to Steely Dan to some classic rock stuff I’d never played. It wasn’t all stuff I would listen to, but it was fun to play. I regret being a little narrow minded for those years, I probably missed out on some fun gigs.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I think that over the years I have come to appreciate different genres of music to a greater extent.


----------

